# Infinia Dog Food What Do You Know



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok since there has been a lot of discussion of late about different foods thought I would ask if anyone has heard of or fed a food called Infinia (http://www.infiniapetfood.com/products/default.aspx) made by Exclusive? How did your dogs do on it and would you feed it again? Seems comparably price to the other premium foods ($40ish) for 30lbs. The ingredients read well but then again I'm not a Food Nazis either.:smile:


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like a great food. I'm considering starting to feed this or acana. I think my wife would divorce me if I started buying orijen..lol. The ingredients are good. We have discussed calcium/phosphorus levels extensively on the TOTW thread. The levels in these foods are very acceptable from what I have learned. It is also rated a 5 star food. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It's manufactored by PMI Nutrition, which used to stand for Purina Mills Incorporated. I think I heard that PMI got sold to Mars? Not to sway you one way or the other, just an FYI thing.


----------



## Niomi Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

Not the worst food I have seen. 

If I had to go with a blend it would be the Chicken and Brown Rice. The others seem to have a whole lot of potato on the ingredient list. Also, they all seem to have Salt listed a little too high up on the ingredient list in my opinion. 

Those would be some of the cons for me.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

They have a St. Louis P.O. Box. Looks decent so I asked them do any of their supply sources add ethoxyquin or other additives. When I emailed Diamond about TOTW, the response was that it was proprietary information. We'll see what this one says.

T


----------

